# Sweetwater Fine Pore Diffusors



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Chris brought the Sweetwater stones to the swap meet last week and I got them on my 30g and 55g this week. Those stones are great! They put out a very fine mist but I did find that I had to throttle my CO2 back a bit. At the high rates I run, they put out much larger bubbles but by throttling it back a bit they are producing a very fine mist. 

The only bad side is my Eheim Ecco filters on my 55g and 30g are not powerful enough to really get the bubbles spread throughout the tank. I put a Rio 200 on the 55g and placed the air stone under the Rio's intake. The Rio is doing a wonderful job "misting" the bubbles around the tank. I have the light cut back to about 2wpg on the 55 and I can see the new growth already! I like it enough that I am going to try it on the 75g for a week or two. 

The 75g has become BBA infested since Chloe was born. A bit of neglect and who knows what else is going on in that tank. Even thought my last CO2 measurement indicated over 200ppm, I still have BBA! I did miss a few days of dosing so that may be the culprit. I'm hoping the "mist" method will slow down or even stop the growth of the BBA.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

So you are running the stone in the 75 too? If that works i may change my system to that, for whatever reason, getting the filter to prime with the diffusor is hard.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I'm not running the stone on the 75g yet. I am ordering a couple of Rio 200 powerheads and I plan to give it a try once I get the powerheads. An external reactor can make priming the filter a bit difficult the first time but I don't usually have any problems after that unless I drain the filter hoses.


----------

